# My next christmas toy - Bowling Ball Mortar



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-204125





NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 7, 2009)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> http://www.ireport.com/docs/DOC-204125
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much on the direct fire capability or the HE side of a mortar, but would make one hell of a dent in someones car or home if Zombies attack.


----------



## buffalo61 (Feb 8, 2009)

That s fucking awesome!  I wonder what the max range of that thing is.  I want one!


----------



## pardus (Feb 8, 2009)

OK, that is as cool as shit


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahahahahaha- "if zombies attack".... thats good shit.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm making an actual mortar sometime using 5 lb fishing weights for ammo and allthread for the T&E...


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 8, 2009)

A Zombie weapon for sure. When fighting zombies you have to think radically. This is cutting edge radical anti-zombie innovation. I love it. That's why I am duct-taping a chainsaw to the barrel of my rifle.

(BTW, in the anti-Zombie army I am forming here in the sub-tropics, prospective "operators" must swear allegiance to The Beer God and take an oath to never return from the dead.)


----------



## Cecil (Feb 8, 2009)

7point62 said:


> This is cutting edge radical anti-zombie innovation. I love it. That's why I am duct-taping a chainsaw to the barrel of my rifle.




"GEARS OF WAR"


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice. (Damn, somebody beat me to it.)


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/science_technology/Chainsaw_Gun/#5881

Watch the second vid as well...


----------

